

Definitive List of CSS Frameworks – Pick Your Style - vladocar
http://www.w3avenue.com/2009/04/29/definitive-list-of-css-frameworks-pick-your-style/

======
carbon8
Compass deserves a mention, despite it being a Sass-based meta-framework
rather than a straight CSS framework.

~~~
cglee
After first I hated Compass (and Haml and Sass) - I didn't mind futzing around
with CSS, especially with a nice editor, like CSSEdit. But after using Compass
on a project, working with a regular CSS file is just painful. I wouldn't be
surprised if editors start supporting Compass in the future.

------
mshafrir
Does anyone have recommendations for CSS framework that manage grid-based
layouts? I've been using YUI Grids up to this point but have been wondering if
there are other frameworks to consider.

~~~
ssharp
I tend to use 960.gs when a grid is appropriate. Honestly, I looked at that
and Blueprint, flipped a coin, and came out with 960. It did enough of what I
need at that time and I've stuck with it since.

------
sachmanb
the best thing about these css frameworks is because they are built to be
maintained and such, reading through them can give you ideas for coding
practices.

if you can't write your own css, then you're a document creator, much like
someone who edits a word document. of all the complexities involved in web
development, css is a minor one, and you don't need a framework (javascript is
a different story). someone had to say it.

~~~
ssharp
CSS resets are extremely useful and there is little need to reinvent them
every time you make a page. A lot of people will eventually come up with their
own base typography rules at some point as well. And grids are extremely
helpful in eliminating some headaches and speeding up development. These are
all components of most frameworks.

None of these "frameworks" do much of anything besides some routine stuff that
saves your some start up time. Telling everyone that they don't need them is a
bit ridiculous. If it saves you time, makes your life easier, or have some
other benefit to you, they are worth your time. For example, 960 isn't a
"framework" in the same magnitude that RoR or JQuery is a framework. The
problems that a CSS framework solves are much smaller than most other
frameworks. 960 took all of 10 seconds to figure out and has been helpful in
quickly tossing page layouts together. It has shown itself to be very reliable
across browsers and certainly beats having to test your CSS layouts on IE,
Firefox and Safari. The constant edit-save-refresh CSS testing cycle is a lot
easier with a CSS reset and manageable grid system. Also, with 960, you aren't
running away from CSS. You still need to know CSS to do anything useful with
it, it just solves a few immediate issues with CSS and then gets out of your
way.

~~~
sachmanb
agreed on css reset, i use "Reset Reloaded"
<http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2007/05/01/reset-reloaded/>

